# In vitro dismissal unlawful



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Mayr v Backerei und Konditorei Gerhard Flockner OHG Case C-506/06

The dismissal of a female employee when her ova had been fertilised in an in vitro procedure but had not yet been transferred into her uterus was not prohibited by the Community directive on the safety and health of pregnant workers, but was prohibited by the equal treatment directive it if was established that the dismissal was based on the fact that she had undergone in vitro fertilisation.

http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/law/reports/article3532935.ece

/links


----------

